# صلاة معزية خالص كانت بتصلى بيها امنا ايرينى عن الكنيسة



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*صلاة معزية خالص كانت بتصلى بيها امنا ايرينى عن الكنيسة​*
*​*
*​*
*




​*
*​*
*​*
* يارب انظر الى كنيستك فى هذه الايام الصعبة ..انظر الى كنيستك بعين الرحمة  ولا تعاملنا بحسب جهالاتنا .. دى كنيستك وانت فاديها بدمك الكريم .. انت  القادر ان تخلص كنيستك وتحفظ ابونا البابا شنوده وتحرسه بقدرتك العظيمة  ..فكل العالم فى قبضة يدك انت القادر ان تدبر كل امورنا وانت القادر ان  تبيد كل المشورات الشريرة عن كنيستك ..انت يارب ماتهونش عليك كنيستك اللى  سفكت دمك من اجلها لينا رجاء انك ماتسيبش كنيستك لنا رجاء فى محبتك رغم  ذواتنا وكبريائنا اللى بيعوقنا عن الانطلاق اليك​*

*منقول​*​​


----------



## sparrow (31 أكتوبر 2011)

امين يارب
بركتها وشفاعتها تحفظنا وتباركنا


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> امين يارب
> بركتها وشفاعتها تحفظنا وتباركنا


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2012)

آمين
أنا بحب القديسه أرينى
النظره لصورتها بتريح الأنسان
بركه صلاتها وطلباتها وشفاعتها
مع الجميع آمين
شكرا أختنا الغاليه


----------

